# Can someone hook me up with BrowserProviderProxy.apk?



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

I accidentally deleted it while trying to install stock browser, and now I'm getting error 7 while trying to install the 4.1.2 OTA. It appears to be looking for this file, so I'm in need of it before I can proceed. Thank you!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

http://db.tt/DJqMjpVa
http://db.tt/NRD7iyED

First is the apk and second is the odex file if needed.

P.S. It's easier in the long run to rename files with .bak at the end that way they are hidden/not used but if you ever NEED them a simple removal of .bak will make the files accessible.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## owenp21 (Jan 15, 2013)

I did the same thing but those Dropbox links don't seem to be working anymore. Can you reprovide them please? Thank you!


----------

